# 65 Lives Taken In The Fires



## clean brewer (8/2/09)

Just listening to the Radio while brewing and just heard that 65 lives have been taken due to the Bushfires, more than Ash Wednesday, a very sad day for Australia and very unfortunate for alot of familes..

Condolences go out to any Brewer and their family that has been affected by these terrible fires...

Clean Brewer


----------



## Barramundi (8/2/09)

and sadly still counting ....


----------



## frogman (8/2/09)

My mate who got me into brewing lives 1.5k behind Kinglake pub.
Have not been able to get hold of him.
Watching the news hoping to see him and his family.
Shit of a day.

D.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/2/09)

rook - if you are around buddy, stick a post up so we know you are ok.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/2/09)

Sent Rook an SMS last night. Pretty sure he's fine. However he said the wind swinging around could be a worry. :unsure: 

Don't worry too much though as he's never on the computer of a weekend anyway.

Warren -


----------



## fancy (8/2/09)

It is so terribly sad...
They need VICS to donate blood so ring up the Red Cross and see what you can do.
We all need to contribute if we are _able_ to, whether by monetary donation, donation of clothing and goods or clean up help.
Don't just feel sorry for these families guys, make a small gesture(if you are able to). It all counts and so so many need it NOW!  
We are all Australian!


----------



## Peteoz77 (8/2/09)

Sad part is, some of those deadly blazes were deliberately lit by arsonists. I hope they find them and...and... well nothing could be horrible enough to do to them.. but I am thinking they be used as firewood for a campfire for the survivors and the families of the people lost to the blaze.


----------



## Effect (8/2/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> Sad part is, some of those deadly blazes were deliberately lit by arsonists. I hope they find them and...and... well nothing could be horrible enough to do to them.. but I am thinking they be used as firewood for a campfire for the survivors and the families of the people lost to the blaze.




Someone needs to help rebuild the homes of the families that lost loved ones...why burn them when we could make them slaves for all the destroyed families.


----------



## Jakechan (8/2/09)

Here's the link to Red Cross.

http://www.redcross.org.au/default.asp

Lets all do what we can.


----------



## raven19 (8/2/09)

clean brewer said:


> Just listening to the Radio while brewing and just heard that 65 lives have been taken due to the Bushfires, more than Ash Wednesday, a very sad day for Australia and very unfortunate for alot of familes..
> 
> Condolences go out to any Brewer and their family that has been affected by these terrible fires...
> 
> Clean Brewer



Having lived in the Adelaide hills as a kid during Ash Wednesday, I would also like to add my thoughts and condolences to the families affected by this tradgedy.

I am a regular blood donor too, cant recommendd it highly enough to others!


----------



## Barramundi (8/2/09)

fancy said:


> It is so terribly sad...
> They need VICS to donate blood so ring up the Red Cross and see what you can do.
> We all need to contribute if we are _able_ to, whether by monetary donation, donation of clothing and goods or clean up help.
> Don't just feel sorry for these families guys, make a small gesture(if you are able to). It all counts and so so many need it NOW!
> We are all Australian!




what he said !! im due to give blood might have to get on it tomorrow , 

just messaged rook he and his house are ok but they have been put on alert . . . 
scary stuff for those in the thick of it im sure...


----------



## Uncle Fester (8/2/09)

I thought the 2003 fires here were fairly intense....

Seriously, there has to be some sort of special penalty for the twisted minds that start these fires........

My condolences to all affected in any way by these fires.


Fester


EDIT:

Just checked News.com and Brian Naylor (The veteran newsreader and his wif are both missing, feared dead...

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25025527-2,00.html



Fess.


----------



## wambesi (8/2/09)

Uncle Fester said:


> I thought the 2003 fires here were fairly intense....
> 
> Seriously, there has to be some sort of special penalty for the twisted minds that start these fires........
> 
> Fess.



Glad to read that any caught that had to do with these fires are going to be charged with murder or manslaughter - only thing is then they have to prove it. How can people think it is fun to play with such a potential devastating hazard.

My thoughts out to everyone in VIC. To think I used to live in South Morang 7 months ago and only a bit further north is where hell has hit.


----------



## Spartan 117 (8/2/09)

I've got family and many many many friends in Kinglake, I tried getting up there today but they wouldn't let me so gonna get up there tommorow and see if i can help in anyway, thankfully my relatives are among the few to have still got their house. HOpefully everyone will be ok. Preparing for the worst

Peace, Love, Empathy 

Aaron

EDIT: Death toll up to 84 now and expected to be in the 100's so scary and sad


----------



## FreemanDC (8/2/09)

84....people. how can this happen ?


----------



## clean brewer (8/2/09)

Freemasha said:


> 84....people. how can this happen ?



F--k.. :angry: 

We dont have much money, but we are going to donate $100 to the cause, shit, if it happened to me and my family, im sure others would do the same...

CB


----------



## FreemanDC (8/2/09)

Anyone Know of an official account or ngo taking donations ?


----------



## reg (8/2/09)

clean brewer said:


> F--k.. :angry:
> 
> We dont have much money, but we are going to donate $100 to the cause, shit, if it happened to me and my family, im sure others would do the same...
> 
> CB


There have been a lot of threads about the money that the govt was gonna doll out as part of the stimulus package. Surely $100 from that from most families around Australia to the red cross or the salvos would be money well spent.

As stated before lets help these people out.

I lost everything in a house fire when I was about 7 or 8, the one thing I do remember clearer than anything was the help our family got from locals and charities.
I think that I ended up with more clothes than I had before the fire..

Lets all band together and help these people out, donate money to the Red cross or the Salvos, and donate blood to help those fighting for their lives in the burns units.


----------



## Adamt (8/2/09)

Commonwealth Bank are pushing a big drive appealing for funds to help those in need. I know they're taking donations at the cricket in Adelaide on Tuesday and all gate profits are going towards it. I heard the bank also put in a cool million. Maybe try your local branch.

I'll be doing my bit by going to the cricket, not drinking beer and donating my beer money to the cause... I push everyone going to the cricket on Tuesday to do the same. It's only XXXX after all! 

All the best of luck to those in the danger areas and big cheers to all the fireys.


----------



## Fourstar (8/2/09)

Freemasha said:


> Anyone Know of an official account or ngo taking donations ?



http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,2...358-661,00.html

see news link above

absolutly devestating. I just think as a kid, going on holidays to Alexandra. Driving thru Whittlesea, Kinglake, Yea.

My thoughts are with everyone who has lost.....


----------



## matti (8/2/09)

Our thoughts go to the families and friends of those affected by the fires.
I am usually a detached fellow to these things but maybe age and realisation of grievous matters like bush fires have changed me.
I recall the the fires crossing the River and ripping through random homes in Janalli and surroundings.
I friend lost their entire home but no only few lives were lost.
This one is far more devastating.

As the death toll is likely to increase to near 3 figures I tip my hat for all the brave ones fighting the torrid flames and urge anyone in position to help, to do so.
Good night and God bless


----------



## Spartan 117 (8/2/09)

Freemasha said:


> Anyone Know of an official account or ngo taking donations ?



Bendigo bank, CFA, Red Cross and a state government one aswell google is your friend

Aaron


----------



## HoppingMad (8/2/09)

Bushfire appeal via redcross.

Red Cross Donation Info

A mate lost a house on the edge of Yarra Glen (backing onto Kinglake region). He's ok thankfully. Hard to believe that there are reports that several of these were deliberately lit.

Hopper.


----------



## newguy (9/2/09)

Very sorry to hear of the devastation and I sincerely hope that the individuals responsible for the deliberately set fires are caught. This isn't just a sad day for Australia; the thoughts of many around the world are with you.


----------



## Uncle Fester (9/2/09)

reg said:


> There have been a lot of threads about the money that the govt was gonna doll out as part of the stimulus package. Surely $100 from that from most families around Australia to the red cross or the salvos would be money well spent.



At least if the money was re-directed from the general population to the fire victims, it would be guaranteed to be spent on goods, thus stimulating the economy as desired and not pissed against the wall or fed into a pokie like last time.


*THIS *is what budget surpluses are for.........


Fester.


----------



## Frank (9/2/09)

The morning count is now up to 108, and expecting to find more people in the ash.


----------



## DennisKing (9/2/09)

Been on the news here in England. It`s such a sad thing our thoughts are with you guys


----------



## Timmsy (9/2/09)

My thoughts and condolences go out to all that is involved. Its a sad sad day 

Times like these brings out the trues aussie spirit in us lets all give what we can to help


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/2/09)

In some ways a lot of the reality was brought home last night on the late news on 9... Watching Peter Hitchener and Tony Jones have to talk about Brian Naylor and his wife must have been one of the hardest things they've done. 

Brian always seemed like the consummate gentleman and professional. He'll be sadly missed. After having recently lost his son in an air accident it seems even more tragic.

Warren -


----------



## Jase71 (9/2/09)

wambesi said:


> Glad to read that any caught that had to do with these fires are going to be charged with murder or manslaughter - only thing is then they have to prove it. How can people think it is fun to play with such a potential devastating hazard.



Dunno about this time 'round, but in the past the busted arsonists are occasionaly volunteer firefighers themselves - they light the fires, magically arrive first on the scene, and think this will make them a hero. XXXX sicko's. And it goes without saying that this XXXXX element of the vounteers is probably 1/10,000.

Despite this, the volunteers do such a great job, they have balls of steel, and a true courage that is not often found in this watered-down society. Thoughts should also go out to the support teams for the guys fighting the blaze, the ones working round the clock coordinating, preparing food, manning the phones etc. Let's just hope Rudd's big wallet extends to the people who are going to desperatly NEED some financial support in the coming weeks, as the damage bill to uninsured property starts being tallied.

XXXXXX language edited by Moderator


----------



## andrewg1978 (9/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Despite this, the volunteers do such a great job, they have balls of steel, and a true courage that is not often found in this watered-down society. Thoughts should also go out to the support teams for the guys fighting the blaze, the ones working round the clock coordinating, preparing food, manning the phones etc. Let's just hope Rudd's big wallet extends to the people who are going to desperatly NEED some financial support in the coming weeks, as the damage bill to uninsured property starts being tallied.




Keep in mind many of the CFA Volunteers who fought the fires lost their own homes etc but continued to go above and beyond. Growing up in kilmore I still can't believe what has happened. Our thoughts are with those who have lost it all.


----------



## Fents (9/2/09)

this is just relly messed up. ive never seen so much devastation and i never hope i will again.

still havnt heard from Dave (greensborough HBS) he's had to of been right in the thick of things.


----------



## devo (9/2/09)

This is just unbelievably shocking!! My sister in-law just confirmed that her Kinglake property is nothing but ash but fortunately they were not staying there at the time.


----------



## Barramundi (9/2/09)

fentsy and others , just spoke to rook , he is still doin ok where he is but on high alert at present .. 

i just had to turn the TV off its starting to get to me big time ...

anyway put ya money,food,clothes , blood whatever where your mouth is and do the aussie thing and help out a mate in need , what about an AHB drink up for the fireys when its all done and dusted , im sure theres a full keg or ten out there that would go a long way for these guys risking their lives to save homes and people in danger . . . . lets also not forget one of our own members who is a firey in the thick of it up in bendigo, Klieny ... has anyone heard from him at all , no doubt he is a touch busy at present ...


----------



## HoppingMad (9/2/09)

Jase71 said:


> Dunno about this time 'round, but in the past the busted arsonists are occasionaly volunteer firefighers themselves - they light the fires, magically arrive first on the scene, and think this will make them a hero. xxxxx sicko's. And it goes without saying that this xxxxx element of the vounteers is probably 1/10,000.



Agree. Sadly it's the tiny percentage of idiots :angry: (like this twit Link) that are actually sabotaging the good that the Volunteer Firefighters/CFA do. They reckon that the fires in the Churchill area that were under control were re-lit in another area. They're also investigating the Kinglake fires (scene of the worst casualties) for evidence of being deliberately lit.

Hopper.


----------



## Jakechan (9/2/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Agree. Sadly it's the tiny percentage of idiots :angry: (like this twit Link) that are actually sabotaging the good that the Volunteer Firefighters/CFA do. They reckon that the fires in the Churchill area that were under control were re-lit in another area. They're also investigating the Kinglake fires (scene of the worst casualties) for evidence of being deliberately lit.
> 
> Hopper.



Shame about his name. I didnt think a brewer would be involved in this sort of crap.


----------



## Wardhog (9/2/09)

Could KRudd be convinced to gear a large proportion of his next stimulus package towards those affected? I'd be happy to receive less/none if I knew it was getting those people back on their feet.


----------



## hatchor (9/2/09)

Fents said:


> this is just relly messed up. ive never seen so much devastation and i never hope i will again.
> 
> still havnt heard from Dave (greensborough HBS) he's had to of been right in the thick of things.




Fents, I know that Dave was planning on leaving for holiday tomorrow for a week or so with his fam, so the shop may not be open today if you are trying to get hold of him there......I too hope he is OK. 

I have no words to express what should happen to those who deliberately set about to inflict this sort of damage through arson.... they don't even deserve to be burnt at the stake.

I for one would be up for a big AHB drink for the fireys and volunteers after this mess has calmed down a bit... 

hatchor


----------



## atkinsonr (9/2/09)

Wardhog said:


> Could KRudd be convinced to gear a large proportion of his next stimulus package towards those affected? I'd be happy to receive less/none if I knew it was getting those people back on their feet.



I think everyone would be a lot happier if Mr Rudd had a good rethink of where those cash giveaways should be directed in the light of this tragedy.


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

One problem seems to be that whenever an arsonist is caught, they are charged, the police do their best but some gutless magistrate or judge gives them a tap on the wrist. I wonder when we will see a lynching, that might send a message to these idiots (arsonists and senile judges)


----------



## geoffd (9/2/09)

I agree with Reg & Wardog, divert the $950 bonus to rebuilding the towns, this could be a great silver lining on an otherwise black cloud, Major construction projects to rebuild the towns, would make rebuilding cheaper, quicker & create some employment in the construction & related industries. Obviously the affected areas in QLD merit equal attention for rebuilding projects.
My sympathies to all affected & Cheers & beers to all the rescue & support services.
My work is matching $ for $ all donations from staff, encourage your bosses to do likewise if they havent already.


----------



## Fents (9/2/09)

hatchor said:


> Fents, I know that Dave was planning on leaving for holiday tomorrow for a week or so with his fam, so the shop may not be open today if you are trying to get hold of him there......I too hope he is OK.
> 
> I have no words to express what should happen to those who deliberately set about to inflict this sort of damage through arson.... they don't even deserve to be burnt at the stake.
> 
> ...



yea i was down the shop sat arvo. they were meant to be leaving for merimbula on sunday but what happened on saturday/night could of changed all that. i damn hope he just packed the car and bailed to merimbula. called kev (worthogs) last night and he's gonna keep us in the loop if he heres of anything. think im buying dave a mobile phone after this!


----------



## Leigh (9/2/09)

Terrible, terrible, terrible...

The Harkaway fire got within 5 km of our place, but that was nothing compared to the Bunyip, Yea, Churchill and Kilmore fires.

Thoughts to everybody impacted by these fires.


----------



## Steve (9/2/09)

I'd happily give up my $950 for it to go towards helping these families.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. I hope the arsonists get a serious (and I mean serious) flogging by their cell mates


----------



## Fents (9/2/09)

best the coppers find em before a memeber of the public does. (arsonists that is).


----------



## crundle (9/2/09)

With 128 lives lost by the last count (depressing to think it would ever get this high), there must be literally thousands of families who have lost loved ones or been displaced by these events, so now is the time to dig deep and as someone said earlier, volunteer to give plasma and blood if you are able, and certainly start collecting non perishable food such as tins to help tide these people over.

We are starting now to get notices out at the kids school for a food drive, so get into it and help out any way possible.

Crundle


----------



## Barramundi (9/2/09)

just went into town to give blood , as much because i normally do and are overdue as for the victims of the fire , they have at least a 2 hour wait and are taking names and numbers to call people back and make appointments , great to see people already kicking in to help , although blood is needed at all times not just in a disaster like this ...


----------



## petesbrew (9/2/09)

My thoughts and prayers go out to all affected by the fires.
+1, Rudd, please direct my bonus to the fire victims... They need it more than I do.


----------



## crundle (9/2/09)

I can't edit my input, but the red cross is after money rather than food, as it costs more to transport than its value, and buying from local businesses assists the local economy, so just send money.

I called my work to see if they would match us dollar for dollar, and was just informed that they have donated $1 million! Good old Rupert, good to see even after losing billions, he can still reach into his pocket.

I like the idea of arranging for beer for the fireys and emergency crews etc after all is said and done too, good community spirit.

Crundle


----------



## Jakechan (9/2/09)

Ive asked my boss if the company is prepared to match dollar for dollar with any employees, but still waiting for an answer. Im happy to donate a sum of money but if I can double it with the company's money then all the better.


----------



## wakkatoo (9/2/09)

crundle said:


> I like the idea of arranging for beer for the fireys and emergency crews etc after all is said and done too, good community spirit.



That is a top idea. I'd be happy to bring a keg or two along for the firies / farmers / anyone affected etc. Someone in red cross or whatever should approach a major meat retailer for the snags, another for the onions / bread and the AHB'ers can put on a few cold ones and man the BBQ's.

Who would be best suited to organise something like that?


----------



## chappo1970 (9/2/09)

Thank God for the C F A, Ambos, firies, police and volenteers. They are truely very brave to go into these frightening firestorms risk their lives for the sake of others. May they take stock that we Australian's are forever grateful and indebted to them and their bravery, especially when their spirits are all but gone with what they have faced. 

Maybe we can have a AHB beer drive, everyone throw a carton in, so we up here in Qld can contribute in some small way to help cheer to the lads down there in Vic. Maybe the Lads down in Vic could organise something that way we can all contribute? Logistical nightmare true but it is just a thought. I am happy to offer time towards it.

To all the families, friends, neighbours and communities devastated by these fires, may you all have the strength and courage for the coming weeks as you try to pick up the pieces. My family and I can only offer our deepest condolences for your losses. Words cannot convey my sadness in seeing such tragic events unfolding before my eyes. 

I have already donated $100 today to the red cross appeal and I will be donating every last stimulus $ to the fire appeal ($3800). Me and my family don't need it, we have each other, our lives and our health. It just doesn't seem right to take that money when my fellow Australian's are on their knees. 

Cheers and Stay safe!

Chappo


----------



## schooey (9/2/09)

wakkatoo said:


> That is a top idea. I'd be happy to bring a keg or two along for the firies / farmers / anyone affected etc. Someone in red cross or whatever should approach a major meat retailer for the snags, another for the onions / bread and the AHB'ers can put on a few cold ones and man the BBQ's.
> 
> Who would be best suited to organise something like that?



If someone gets this off the ground down there, I'd be happy to take a Kluger full of locals from here and a trailer full of whatever on a road trip to help out, I got the fuel covered...  Happy to host a brew day at mine to do a batch for the cause too. Come on fellas, surely we can get something happening?

Going to give some blood tomorrow, haven't been for six months so it's high time. We aren't eligible for the bonus, but we donated to the Red Cross today, not a fortune, but I hope it's enough to help somebody out.

Condolences to anyone who has lost family, friends or property.


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

Understandably can't currently get onto 1800 811 700
Does anyone here know of any website with Paypal / shoppingcart type payment option for Red Cross etc where I can donate immediately?

I'll keep trying the phone anyway, I've bought food for the week, paid bills so am going to chuck in what I can afford .


----------



## Fents (9/2/09)

dont know about paypal but you can direct debit (not red cross but bushifire fund):

You can donate to the Red Cross State Government Victorian Bushfire Appeal Fund by clicking on the link.

Phone 1800 811 700

Go to any NAB, ANZ, Westpac or Commonwealth Bank branch

Go to any Bunnings store

Make a direct deposit to the Victorian Bushfire Relief Fund
BSB 082-001, Account number 860-046-797


----------



## EK (9/2/09)

Steve said:


> P.S. I hope the arsonists get a serious (and I mean serious) flogging by their cell mates



Unfortunately, if caught, the perp will probably get community service or some such crap. A flogging by their cell mates may be too much to hope for and nowhere near enough.

It may just be me being harsh, but the bastards should be tied to a steak and burnt alive. This wont bring back the dead, but at least the perp will have died by their own sword and they won't do it again.

EK


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

Fents said:


> Make a direct deposit to the Victorian Bushfire Relief Fund
> BSB 082-001, Account number 860-046-797



Thanks Fents, going up the street tomorrow and will do the necessary, as well as popping round to the post office round the corner to post some Carafa T3 to Fermented as promised, two birds with one stone


----------



## Fents (9/2/09)

no probs mate...i made work donate $500.

if everyone just donated $5 its gonna make a massive help, best and QUICKEST way to help imo.


----------



## Doc (9/2/09)

Did a search and didn't see that this had been mentioned.

From here



> *Hargreaves Hill Brewery lost in the Victorian fires*
> We've just learnt the horrible news that our good friends at Hargreaves Hill Brewery have lost their brewery in the Victorian bushfires. Our thoughts go out to all bushfire victims and especially Simon and Beth and their families.
> 
> Bridge Road Brewery in Beechworth is currently not under immediate threat..
> ...




Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trav (9/2/09)

Great to see so much support! The boys at Kooinda would gladly donate a few beers and help whereever we can. Something like this really makes you appreciate your family and friends, especially your children, lately i have been giving my little 3 a bit of extra attention. Our thoughts are with everyone in this terrible time and i too will gladly donate our government money to the appeal. Keep me informed of any way we can help with the beer and snag idea. Our thoughts are also with Hargreaves, we understand partly how much work must have gone into setting up their great brewery. Very sad to here!! 
Cheers Trav 
Kooinda Boutique Brewery


----------



## flattop (9/2/09)

Yellow Moon over the Dandynong's tonight Fires still active around Yarra Glen


----------



## Barramundi (9/2/09)

anyone keen on organising something somewhere for the fireys/volunteers/helpers when it all done and dusted , im sure theres plenty of blokes on here willing to give a drink to a 'hero' ... i personally dont have the contacts or time to get something off the ground , but judging on the responses to my initial comment it would appear theres enough people willing to help out with makin something happen , even as far away as QLD and NSW ...

anyone ??


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

GO TO:

http://www.redcross.org.au/vic/services_em...appeal-2009.htm

Just whipped out the plastic and donated.

Click the 'donate now' button.

Recommended


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

Moderators, any chance of putting this as a sticky on the front page or wherever for the duration?

http://www.redcross.org.au/vic/services_em...appeal-2009.htm


----------



## white.grant (9/2/09)

BribieG said:


> GO TO:
> 
> http://www.redcross.org.au/vic/services_em...appeal-2009.htm
> 
> ...



You're right there Bribie, it will all help.


----------



## SicOfVic (9/2/09)

Marysville has been my home away from home for years now... every month or two I always dropped down there for a night or two of camping and some hiking/golf. Absolutely shattered. 

Doesn't feel real. Such a great community of people down there... my condolences to everyone affected by this tragedy. Get out the wallets lads and spare what you can. It's pretty much all we can do.....


----------



## Doc (9/2/09)

BribieG said:


> Moderators, any chance of putting this as a sticky on the front page or wherever for the duration?
> 
> http://www.redcross.org.au/vic/services_em...appeal-2009.htm



Happening as we speak.

Doc


----------



## Wardhog (9/2/09)

Doc said:


> Did a search and didn't see that this had been mentioned.
> 
> <Hargreaves Hill brewery lost>
> 
> ...



If the brewery was the white building in Yarra Glen, that means the whole damn town is flattened. It was right in the middle of Yarra Glen.

That is some seriously bad news


----------



## bljpoad (9/2/09)

Wardhog said:


> If the brewery was the white building in Yarra Glen, that means the whole damn town is flattened. It was right in the middle of Yarra Glen.
> 
> That is some seriously bad news



It isn't in Yarra Glen, the brewery itself is (was) out at Steels Creek.


----------



## Margrethe (10/2/09)

Toll is at 166. 

I saw a newspaper today, and openly wept, on a train station in Sydney- my heart just broke. It is horror of the most wicked form. Kevin had it right- it is Hell. Just hell. 

I hugged my daughter extra tight today, and made sure she knows her mama loves her more than anything. I've walked around doing my day to day stuff with a heavy heart since the reports came flooding in. 

My love, condolences, support and hope are being sent down there to those affected. We will help however we can. I can't give blood, but I will do something. Not eligible for Kevins money either- so it'll be whatever I can get together. 

I hope when they catch the scum who did this that they punish them to the full extent of the law. Try the bastards for murder. Whole towns destroyed. Wiped out. It is unfathomable. A sadness has descended on Victoria, and the world- I've had frantic messages from friends around the globe making sure we, or our loved ones weren't down there. So the news is out there. 

I am truly sad. Really really sad.


----------



## reviled (10/2/09)

I dont even really know what to say its just that horrible... 

Smoke is even making its way across the tasman! 

My work (ASB bank) has set up a disaster fund account accepting donations for the cause in NZ, and NZ firefighters are on stand by in case you need them... 

Were all thinking of you guys in these trying times


----------



## therook (10/2/09)

G'day mates,

Firstly i want to thank all those that have been ringing, sms and emailing me, i'm not going to name you as there are to many to mention. So far i have been one of the lucky ones and it looks like the worst is over ( fingers crossed ), so i have come back to work for some sleep  . 
I have had 3 mates loose their homes so far but not their lives so over the next 12 months we will be rebuilding their homes. I'm not going to talk about the fcukwits that have lit these fires as i will just get to angry but i will tell you the cops were hot on the trail of an idiot that was going around yesterday in the Kilmore area re lighting fires.
I've had a good talk to some of the local fire fighters and even so of the hardest country men i know will never get over this, they told me that they were actually scared due to the ferocity of the fire, metal gates on fire, houses exploding into flames before the flames had even got near the house and of course finding deceased people. I'm not going to get into it to much as its a pretty stressful and emotional time, but once again thanks to everyone who contacted and thought of me and my family

Rook


----------



## brendo (10/2/09)

therook said:


> G'day mates,
> 
> Firstly i want to thank all those that have been ringing, sms and emailing me, i'm not going to name you as there are to many to mention. So far i have been one of the lucky ones and it looks like the worst is over ( fingers crossed ), so i have come back to work for some sleep  .
> I have had 3 mates loose their homes so far but not their lives so over the next 12 months we will be rebuilding their homes. I'm not going to talk about the fcukwits that have lit these fires as i will just get to angry but i will tell you the cops were hot on the trail of an idiot that was going around yesterday in the Kilmore area re lighting fires.
> ...



Glad to see you are safe Rook... keep it that way.

Brendo


----------



## Fents (10/2/09)

rook glad to hear.


----------



## Barramundi (10/2/09)

great to hear rook , lets hope it stays that way for you and for 100's of others around the state facing the same dangers , isnt it absolute madness that this has happened while parts of northern queensland are in heavy flood ...


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/09)

Good news Rook... glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## brendo (10/2/09)

Just saw an update - yarra valley, healsville and toolangi under threat - heavy ember attack currently.

Looks like we are far from this thing being over...

Brendo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/2/09)

schooey said:


> If someone gets this off the ground down there, I'd be happy to take a Kluger full of locals from here and a trailer full of whatever on a road trip to help out, I got the fuel covered...  Happy to host a brew day at mine to do a batch for the cause too. Come on fellas, surely we can get something happening?
> 
> Going to give some blood tomorrow, haven't been for six months so it's high time. We aren't eligible for the bonus, but we donated to the Red Cross today, not a fortune, but I hope it's enough to help somebody out.
> 
> Condolences to anyone who has lost family, friends or property.




Good on you Schooey for the offer. I reckon the logistics of getting the brews to the volunteers may be too difficult to make this an effective idea. However, the cash and blood is probably a more effective and achievable donation. 

Good time now to remember, though, that all our local communities have volunteer organisations have always require your assisitance and support. Us bushies know about our local Bush Fire Brigades, there are Volunteer Rescue Squads, SES, surf lifesavers, St Johns Ambulance, Meals on Wheels, 

Members of the Tuross Bush Fire Brigade have been involved for quite a while in three fires that have been burning down here on the far south coast for weeks - thankfully they are in state forests and away from people though one in the Belowra Valley is starting to get close to towns. They were on full alert over the weekend as a reserve crew - being ready to go at a minutes notice is case of a flare out. So all weekend, these men and women went without a social life - just in case. 

If anything good at all comes out of this massive tragedy, it is that we "re-discover" our volunteer organisations. We as Australians must realise that our strength as a nation is how we help each other. In a world when we all think we are too busy to be a volunteer, just ask yourself how many more lives would have been lost and how many more homes destroyed if a too thin line of volunteers had of said "We are too busy to be a volunteer".


----------



## schooey (10/2/09)

Yeah you're probably right, Fatz, would still be good to see the volunteers rewarded somehow when it's all done and dusted though. I guess when you think about it, after some of the horrific things they will have seen, they probably won't be too much in the mood for asession anyways. I sure hope they are being offered counselling etc if they need it.

Donated some cash yesterday and gave some blood this morning. Sent an email to our corporate sponsorship people about a donation but they are already on to it. I hope they give big. Guess theres not much more that can be done from here but hope it's all over soon.

Good to see a fellow brewer safe, Rook


----------



## Hutch (10/2/09)

therook said:


> G'day mates,
> 
> Firstly i want to thank all those that have been ringing, sms and emailing me, i'm not going to name you as there are to many to mention. So far i have been one of the lucky ones and it looks like the worst is over ( fingers crossed ), so i have come back to work for some sleep  .
> I have had 3 mates loose their homes so far but not their lives so over the next 12 months we will be rebuilding their homes. I'm not going to talk about the fcukwits that have lit these fires as i will just get to angry but i will tell you the cops were hot on the trail of an idiot that was going around yesterday in the Kilmore area re lighting fires.
> ...



Good to hear you're OK Rook. Hope you get some rest back at work.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> If anything good at all comes out of this massive tragedy, it is that we "re-discover" our volunteer organisations. We as Australians must realise that our strength as a nation is how we help each other. In a world when we all think we are too busy to be a volunteer, just ask yourself how many more lives would have been lost and how many more homes destroyed if a too thin line of volunteers had of said "We are too busy to be a volunteer".



Unfortunately never a truer word written. Thanks Fatz.


----------



## Fents (10/2/09)

i dont think kegs/beers would be too hard to organise.

pack cars with kegs/regs/sodastreams/glass's/beerguns (or someone takes a full C02), all meet somewhere (my house? 20mins from fires) drive up to Whittlesea footy ground where they are using that as a community base, unload kegs, put a sign up - free homebrew - start pouring.


----------



## mwd (10/2/09)

BribieG said:


> GO TO:
> 
> http://www.redcross.org.au/vic/services_em...appeal-2009.htm
> 
> ...



+1 Really easy to do online too. Must be busy as its a little bit slow nearly $13m this morning.


----------



## reviled (10/2/09)

NZ Government kick started funding for Aussie with $500k and 100 firefighters on their way to Aussie end of this week most likely... 

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/artic...jectid=10555956


----------



## brendo (10/2/09)

reviled said:


> NZ Government kick started funding for Aussie with $500k and 100 firefighters on their way to Aussie end of this week most likely...
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/artic...jectid=10555956



That is brilliant news... a big thanks to our neighbours accross the Tasman...


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/09)

reviled said:


> NZ Government kick started funding for Aussie with $500k and 100 firefighters on their way to Aussie end of this week most likely...
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/artic...jectid=10555956



Awesome stuff! Cheers Cuzzie Bro's!

 Awwgh! Now I will have to eat humble pie and take back all those nasty (sports related) things I have said about our Kiwi friends.


----------



## Cracka (10/2/09)

reviled said:


> NZ Government kick started funding for Aussie with $500k and 100 firefighters on their way to Aussie end of this week most likely...
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/artic...jectid=10555956




Good to see the ANZAC tradition is still alive and kicking


----------



## Jakechan (10/2/09)

reviled said:


> NZ Government kick started funding for Aussie with $500k and 100 firefighters on their way to Aussie end of this week most likely...
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/artic...jectid=10555956


Does that mean I have to lay off the Kiwi jokes for a coupla weeks?


----------



## Adamt (10/2/09)

Aussies and New Zealanders are donating their match fees ($30-70k each) for the cricket today to the appeal... great news!

I once again urge all going to the cricket today (like me) to give all money they were planning on spending on beer to the appeal. XXXX gold is not worth it.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## reviled (10/2/09)

Cracka said:


> Good to see the ANZAC tradition is still alive and kicking



Only a bit sad that sometimes it takes an event like this for people to remember that <_< 

But in saying that, dont stop the kiwi jokes, what would we have if we couldnt hassle each other


----------



## hatchor (10/2/09)

Fents said:


> i dont think kegs/beers would be too hard to organise.
> 
> pack cars with kegs/regs/sodastreams/glass's/beerguns (or someone takes a full C02), all meet somewhere (my house? 20mins from fires) drive up to Whittlesea footy ground where they are using that as a community base, unload kegs, put a sign up - free homebrew - start pouring.




Count me in if the idea materialises! 
I can take 4 or 5 of us up to Whittlesea along with some equipment. I don't have a lot of my own but happy to transport others and their gear for a cause. Just need to make sure it is done responsibly and with <insert authorative figure>'s blessings.... :beer:


----------



## therook (10/2/09)

reviled said:


> Only a bit sad that sometimes it takes an event like this for people to remember that <_<
> 
> But in saying that, dont stop the kiwi jokes, what would we have if we couldnt hassle each other




You blokes are still sooking about the underarm incident.....we were only joking  

Rook


----------



## reviled (10/2/09)

therook said:


> You blokes are still sooking about the underarm incident.....we were only joking
> 
> Rook



:angry: Thats cos it was a cheap dirty nasty trick  

:lol: actually really funny that it still gets a mention from time to time haha


----------



## therook (10/2/09)

Up to 173 people dead....i hope they fry the bastards when they catch them

Rook


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/09)

therook said:


> Up to 173 people dead....i hope they fry the bastards when they catch them
> 
> Rook




Yes it's a shame we couldn't revoke the capital punishment laws just this once!

Chappo


----------



## schooey (10/2/09)

The best the scum can hope for is for nobody to ever find out, or to be dead, frankly. If they get locked up, there sure are gonna be some bad ass mofos on the inside waiting to dish out their own justice on a regular basis.


----------



## newguy (10/2/09)

schooey said:


> If they get locked up, there sure are gonna be some bad ass mofos on the inside waiting to dish out their own justice on a regular basis.



If they're caught, and I sincerely hope they are, the best they can hope for is solitary confinement. Even if they're thrown in with all the other inmates at high risk (like child molesters), they're still likely to be at risk of some revenge from someone who knows or is related to someone who perished or lost their house.

Karma can be a bitch. Hopefully for these morons it will be.


----------



## therook (10/2/09)

I've just been told the police are hot on the heels of some fuckwit that is going around re lighting them in the Kilmore area......to close to home for my liking

Rook


----------



## atkinsonr (10/2/09)

We have a staff run benevolent fund where I work which has been collecting money since yesterday. The company has just offered to match whatever we can raise this week. The total will go the Red Cross fund on Friday.

I'm really stoked that they've offered to do that.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/09)

Awesome Stuff Richy! I hope more companies get into the spirit.

:lol: Wifey just donated her overtime from this last week to the red cross wasn't a great deal but I guess every cent counts!


----------



## Ross (10/2/09)

Glad to hear that you're safe & sound Rook....& trust all our other Victorian AHBer's are safe also.
Here's hoping we get a big change in the weather soon & some relief for the Fire fighters.
We nearly lost our home a few years back & have 1st hand experience of how frightningly fast these fires can bear down on you....I shudder to think about it.

It's been a very tragic time & my heart goes out to the affected families...

All the best everyone...


----------



## andrewg1978 (10/2/09)

BribieG said:


> One problem seems to be that whenever an arsonist is caught, they are charged, the police do their best but some gutless magistrate or judge gives them a tap on the wrist. I wonder when we will see a lynching, that might send a message to these idiots (arsonists and senile judges)



Whilst I feel the same way about these sick-o's, early last week a CFA member from Clombinane was charged and refused bail for lighting fires in this area. I don't know the outcome but I presume he was behind bars when this fire happened.

As sad as it is the fire that went through kinglake IMHO will be a result of a cigarette butt ,that some dim-whit would have thrown out their window whilst driving on the hume (probably thinking it was out). There are dozens of fires on the hume every year as a result of these idiots and unfortunately on the 1 in 100years day the results were catostrophic. Even a broken bottle is capable of starting a fire in dangerous conditions.

Some of the other fires such as in gippsland are a different story and I hope the full weight of the law are put on this or these sicko's heads.


----------



## QldKev (10/2/09)

http://www.coles.com.au/about/news/documen...peal%20Fund.pdf

Maybe worth helping generate some extra funds.

QldKev


----------



## Peteoz77 (10/2/09)

QldKev said:


> http://www.coles.com.au/about/news/documen...peal%20Fund.pdf
> 
> Maybe worth helping generate some extra funds.
> 
> QldKev




Now THAT'S an Aussie company doing the right thing.

Maybe the big banks should get together and promise on day's woth of profits as well... Imagine how much that would add up to?


----------



## sinkas (10/2/09)

I am constantly surprised at how close to the dense bush the houses appear to have been built, surely not giving themsleves much of a chace in such situations


----------



## Barramundi (10/2/09)

QldKev said:


> http://www.coles.com.au/about/news/documen...peal%20Fund.pdf
> 
> Maybe worth helping generate some extra funds.
> 
> QldKev




went into a safeway store earlier today ,think theyre donating profits for the week , didnt read the sign in full as i was in a bit of a rush, but theyre also doin something ...


also willing to volunteer my time for a beer pouring road trip if something comes of the idea, have a keg or two ready to go also..


----------



## Tony (10/2/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> Now THAT'S an Aussie company doing the right thing.
> 
> Maybe the big banks should get together and promise on day's woth of profits as well... Imagine how much that would add up to?



Just saw on the cricket the CBA is donating $750 000


----------



## atkinsonr (10/2/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> Maybe the big banks should get together and promise on day's worth of profits as well... Imagine how much that would add up to?



Great suggestion. Considering how many BILLIONS they make every year, despite the current financial situation: BILLIONS / 365 = a shitload.


----------



## Barramundi (10/2/09)

Tony said:


> Just saw on the cricket the CBA is donating $750 000




good thing , the others will follow now one has mad e the move , no one will want to get left behind...


----------



## Leigh (10/2/09)

andrewg1978 said:


> As sad as it is the fire that went through kinglake IMHO will be a result of a cigarette butt ,that some dim-whit would have thrown out their window whilst driving on the hume (probably thinking it was out). There are dozens of fires on the hume every year as a result of these idiots and unfortunately on the 1 in 100years day the results were catostrophic. Even a broken bottle is capable of starting a fire in dangerous conditions.
> 
> Some of the other fires such as in gippsland are a different story and I hope the full weight of the law are put on this or these sicko's heads.



Except that the Kilmore/Kinglake fire started in quite a few places in relatively quick succession...

On a brighter note, I thought I read in The Age that all the major banks had donated $1m each, Safeway a significant amount, Coles profits from Friday etc...there was about a 1/4 page of companies listed and what they were giving.


----------



## Kai (10/2/09)

sinkas said:


> I am constantly surprised at how close to the dense bush the houses appear to have been built, surely not giving themsleves much of a chace in such situations



Not sure if there would have been much chance of stopping anything on Saturday, the conditions were up there with the nastiest I've ever seen. But, fair point.


----------



## kirem (10/2/09)

_In response to the tragic loss of life and property in the Victoria bushfires, Foster's Group Ltd will provide $750,000 in cash and in-kind relief to Victorian communities.

The support includes $375,000 to the Victorian Bushfire Appeal and a matching amount to provide direct support to affected employees and their families, appropriate product donations to emergency services and local community relief providers and match employee fundraising.

"The thoughts of all Foster's employees are with the families, communities and businesses affected by the Victorian bushfires", said Foster's CEO Ian Johnston. _


----------



## Mantis (10/2/09)

sinkas said:


> I am constantly surprised at how close to the dense bush the houses appear to have been built, surely not giving themsleves much of a chace in such situations




Brian Naylors house was the best protected one up there apparently. Lots of cleared area around and all the right systems in place for a fire.
He and his wife were wiped from the face of the planet. 
There is nothing you can do when faced with a fire of this nature but prey. 
Their house was completely wiped out , but their car was barely touched. 

The pictures in the Sun today really tore at my heart. So many good people died in absolute hell.


----------



## geoffd (11/2/09)

Well the bug(s) are still on the go, 2 fires yesterday in the green belt that runs from warandyte right into the inner city, no embers as the wind is blowing north & only 20 degrees. My mate had a spotfire 2k from his house at Research, luckily it wasn't serious


----------



## Fents (11/2/09)

ok just an update for all concernd.

Dave who owns and runs Greensborough Homebrew Store is safe and well as well as the rest of the family. Their house is fine too. After shutting the shop sat arvo he went home and they did all they could do to prepare on sat arvo/sunday including fighting spot fires. Then the electricity went out and they bailed to merimbula for their holiday which was already pre booked as they thought it was the safest thing to do. So the shops closed for the rest of the week like its meant to be. Biggups all who were concerned.


----------



## hatchor (11/2/09)

Fents said:


> ok just an update for all concernd.
> 
> Dave who owns and runs Greensborough Homebrew Store is safe and well as well as the rest of the family. Their house is fine too. After shutting the shop sat arvo he went home and they did all they could do to prepare on sat arvo/sunday including fighting spot fires. Then the electricity went out and they bailed to merimbula for their holiday which was already pre booked as they thought it was the safest thing to do. So the shops closed for the rest of the week like its meant to be. Biggups all who were concerned.




Thanks for the update on Dave Fents, good to hear all is well.
On another note, I heard on the radio this morning that Cricket Victoria and Cricket Australia are going to be organising some players to head up to kinglake with a whole heap of replacement equipment to replenish the local cricket club. While they are up there they are organising a hit and giggle fun match to be played (don't know where / when) but just wanted to raise the point again that it could be a good opportunity to try and co-ordinate a few brews for the people that attend, and perhaps integrate a BBQ along with it...? I am pretty new to the area (live at Diamond Creek) so don't really know how to go about organising such a thing, but I would love to be involved in this and would support it if it could happen. Anyone else got any suggestions or ideas, or am I just getting a bit wishful in my thinking to lend more of a hand in a practical manner...?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/2/09)

I think the magnitude of this in some way is unbelievable. It is touching most of us in many different ways and it just doesn't effect those in Vic either. Up here in Brisvegas there are plenty of people I know who have someone they know hit by this trajedy and I guess because of the distance, I know I feel, totally helpless to pitch in and help well other than donate as much as I can. I have my own family caught up in this mess, thankfully they made it thru, but only with their lives for which I am thankful. 

As an example of what I am saying here are 2 emails I have recieved today, one from a good mate and the other from work:

EMAIL #1

Thanks for the thought. One of my best friends, I was his best man at his wedding lost his house. He still doesn't know if his neighbours are alive but he has grave fears (Marysville). Ivan, who is our access consultant in Melbourne, lives in Whittlesea has lost at least 8 close friends and too many friends houses. I talked to him today and he just breaks down. He was telling me about a couple who he drove his old Jag for their wedding and they lost everything, including all their wedding photo's. His best friend who he grew up with is dead, died under his farm shed which collapsed on top of him.

For my part we have already donated. My son, who is a chef down that way, has packed his tent, taken his girlfriend with him and is just trying to help out.

I had 28 acres on the Great Ocean Road during Ash Wednesday, which we thought was horrible but nothing like this.

I have already donated and will continue to try and support in any way I can.

Thanks you should be commended for the initiative.

Kind Regards

XXXXX

*EMAIL #2

*


Good Morning, Just a reminder to all about our collection for our two fellow Victorian employees who lost their homes in the tragic Kinglake fires. Please note for those who are unsure this is *not a "registered" Charity*. We have had such an overwhelming number of staff wanting to help out that Watpac has provided a means for you to donate money that will go directly to our two fellow employees. So it is *a personal donation* from those who wish to help fellow members of the Watpac community. The full amount collected will be disbursed to Craig and Phil next week....



For all the BS in this place at times I reckon I couldn't work with a better bunch.



Just wanted let those in Vic know your not alone and this mess is not isolated to Victoria, there are others in other states willing to help you guys in any possible way we can.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Jerry (11/2/09)

Fents said:


> ok just an update for all concernd.
> 
> Dave who owns and runs Greensborough Homebrew Store is safe and well as well as the rest of the family. Their house is fine too. After shutting the shop sat arvo he went home and they did all they could do to prepare on sat arvo/sunday including fighting spot fires. Then the electricity went out and they bailed to merimbula for their holiday which was already pre booked as they thought it was the safest thing to do. So the shops closed for the rest of the week like its meant to be. Biggups all who were concerned.




Bloody good news Fents. Thanks for the update. :beerbang: 

Hope he has a great holiday.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Maple (11/2/09)

The Local Taphouse is also going to contribute to the cause:

Email from the Local Taphouse:

As a result of the tragic events in the Victorian bushfires, The Local Taphouse is hosting a fundraising Benefit Gig on Thursday Feb 19th. 50% of all money raised will be donated to the official Red Cross Appeal and their efforts to help those devastated by these fires.

One of Victorias best microbreweries, Hargreaves Hill Brewery, was also completely destroyed by fire so we have decided to donate the other 50% to Simon and Beth Walkenhorst to help a little with their rebuilding.

Thanks to Little Creatures, Matilda Bay, James Squire and Coopers for their kind donation of a keg each for the evening. These donated beers, along with Hargreaves Hills exquisite ESB, will be the only beers served on the night. Thanks also to Beermasons for offering mixed packs for a raffle we intend to have.

If you would like to help in ANY way, please let us know.

When: Thursday 19th Feb
Where: The Local Taphouse, 184 Carlisle Street, East St Kilda
Time: From 6pm
Cost: $10 on the door (The Local Taphouse will donate $1000 plus door take & other donations we receive in kind or in cash)
Featuring: Live music (The Band Who Knew Too Much), standup comedy and great beer...

For those around Melbourne, get in there next Thursday.

Maple


----------



## fraser_john (11/2/09)

Not sure if this has been posted in this thread, but the following came around work today. We have already contacted them and told them we can take one!

Fun4Paws is currently offering emergency respite care to the animals
affected by the bush fires, however there are many more animals than we
have carers.

There are large numbers of owners with nowhere to place their dogs. If
you are able to offer a place to a dog in your home, please contact
The below people and they will coordinate.

Luke - 0415 104 044 [email protected] Lynne - 0428 844 810 or
[email protected]


If you are interested please let them know when your home would be
available (dates) and if you have any other pets for them to consider when
placing.

Dog Listeners Australia wide have pledged $1000.00 the assist in the
costs of food, petrol etc. so we hope that all costs of looking after a
dog will be covered.

Helen Read


----------



## flattop (11/2/09)

Things aren't over yet, fresh outbreaks in Mansfield and they are worried about the Warburton area on the weekend and next week.
I've a mate in the hills who is scared shitless, he worked on cleaning his yard for the last 12 months but his place backs onto national park and he reckons it hasn't burnt that patch for 30 years, if the fronts join on the weekend he is stuffed. Wife and very young son.
Beautiful place, you can almost touch the trees from his decking......

fire plan= bugger off about 2 days before you see smoke


----------



## DUANNE (11/2/09)

just to add my 2c if they catch the scum that lit these fires wether it was a ciggerete but or deliberate they should be burnt slowly on a stake. my wifes sister her husband and 2 kids were killed in kinglake in the fire lit by these mongrels as well as her mother and her sister losing theyre houses because of it. on a positive note its great to see the response in the community up here in whittlsea. the op shop and community centre are overflowing with the donations from the public. it is something to make us all proud to be australian.


----------



## Mantis (11/2/09)

You are right Flattop, in your mates position your fireplan is the go. As in get the f*ck out of there. 

If they do catch these arseholes that lit the fires, the do good lawyers will say they have a mental illness etc etc etc, and if that doesnt work, then it will be, "he was abused as a child", and then the dickhead will get a comunity order or some such soft crap.

:angry:


----------



## brendo (11/2/09)

BEERHOG said:


> just to add my 2c if they catch the scum that lit these fires wether it was a ciggerete but or deliberate they should be burnt slowly on a stake. my wifes sister her husband and 2 kids were killed in kinglake in the fire lit by these mongrels as well as her mother and her sister losing theyre houses because of it. on a positive note its great to see the response in the community up here in whittlsea. the op shop and community centre are overflowing with the donations from the public. it is something to make us all proud to be australian.



Sorry to hear that Beerhog - unfortunately I think there will be more of us in your position before this thing is over.... just shocking...

+1 for the community support - it never ceases to amaze me how people pull together in these situations.


----------



## schooey (11/2/09)

Just read here that the Kinglake fire wasn't deliberately lit. Doesn't make it any less of a tragedy though I guess....


----------



## haysie (11/2/09)

A difficult thread. Saturday 7th Feb. Never have I experienced in Victoria, record temperatures with northerlies that would leave you shaking.
Never can I remember a day so intense in heat and wind. This will haunt people beyond my generation i.e the kids whom have gone thru it. It is all so sad.
Please dont take your mind for one second from the innocent victims and focus on an arsonist,thats probably what they want. The firies,police,dse,volunteers,community folk are the focus because they are the real deal., 

edit, our holiday shack isnt looking good, Thornton.


----------



## smudge (11/2/09)

Haysie,

Post of the year! Let's all leave the blame game 'til later. Whether an arsonist or a lightening strike causes a fire doesn't matter
a bit when the shite hits the fan. So far we've only had two fatalities up our way but everyone is on edge. Once everything
settles down we'll have time to work through things.

In the meantime, give whatever you can give....money, donations, blood....even just an understanding of what some of these
people are going through.

For now, the victims are the news. Let's make sure that in a year or two's time that the news is still about the victims.

Cheers,
smudge


----------

